# My clean PC.com



## rgp (Oct 31, 2021)

Has anyone considered usuing them ?

I did, and at first the 'scan' and correction was free ...... just like their TV ad claims. Then suddenly they wanted the ol $19.95 so I declined it all. Now I cannot get rid of them, pop-ups every 10 minutes , I keep clicking the X etc ........ still they keep trying to make the sale.

Anyone have any idea how to get rid of them ........... grrrrrrrrrrr Very annoying / aggravating !


----------



## Gaer (Oct 31, 2021)

Thanks for the warning!


----------



## Devi (Oct 31, 2021)

Sounds like the scan put some malware on your computer. You might try Malwarebytes to remove it:
https://www.malwarebytes.com/mwb-download

If that doesn't work, let me know and I'll make other suggestions.


----------



## horseless carriage (Oct 31, 2021)

One thing about sticking with windows seven, it's so easy to keep cookies and malware from pooping up or slowing the computer. Before switching off I call up, "history," and clear every site visited. That's followed by clearing data and finally I delete temporary files, cookies and web form information. My computer never runs slow.


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Nov 3, 2021)

rgp said:


> Has anyone considered usuing them ?
> 
> I did, and at first the 'scan' and correction was free ...... just like their TV ad claims. Then suddenly they wanted the ol $19.95 so I declined it all. Now I cannot get rid of them, pop-ups every 10 minutes , I keep clicking the X etc ........ still they keep trying to make the sale.
> 
> Anyone have any idea how to get rid of them ........... grrrrrrrrrrr Very annoying / aggravating !


@rgp Here's a link that tells how to uninstall it, if you're still having trouble with it - Uninstall


----------



## rgp (Nov 5, 2021)

Chris P Bacon said:


> @rgp Here's a link that tells how to uninstall it, if you're still having trouble with it - Uninstall



 Well, I followed your instructions ..... Let's see if it holds.

 Thank you .


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Nov 5, 2021)




----------



## rgp (Nov 6, 2021)

Chris P Bacon said:


>



 Well ..... it's still there. BTW, when I click "start" there is no "control" panel.

 But I followed the first instruction for "automatic" ....... but it still pops up ?


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Nov 6, 2021)

If you have, in the lower left corner on my screen, something similar to this -

View attachment 193190
Then where it says "Type here to search" , type in Control Panel there and press enter.
That will (or should) bring up something similar to this -

View attachment 193191

The yellow highlighted section when clicked, will bring up a listing of programs that you have installed on your computer. Find, in the list, the one that's giving you the problems and select to uninstall it. Since the manufacturer of the program probably makes money every time it pops up to aggravate you, they really don't have much interest in helping you to properly uninstall the program. But this method should work. I'll cross my fingers again. I've been tinkering with computers a long time and have run across problems similar to yours many times. 

They've all been fixable so far. It's just a bit tougher trying to show you what to do from some remote location. If that doesn't work though, let me know and I'll see if I cant find a better solution or, if you like, someone else suggested Malware Bytes which is a great program for undoing malicious programs that have been installed on your computer. You can get it many places but this is their web page link - MalwareBytes  You can click the link and download it from there. There are free and paid versions of this though. I think you'll be fine with the free version but do try the Uninstall from the control panel first, as in the pictures I sent, would be my first choice for you. 

Take care, good luck!


----------



## rgp (Nov 8, 2021)

Chris P Bacon said:


> If you have, in the lower left corner on my screen, something similar to this -
> 
> View attachment 193190
> Then where it says "Type here to search" , type in Control Panel there and press enter.
> ...



 Cannot open the links you provided ? I get an oops! .... cannot be displayed.


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Nov 8, 2021)

Yes, for some reason, the screenshots I posted now won’t display for some reason. But here is a video that will direct you where those screenshots would have. I’m guessing that you’re using Widows 10, as that’s what this video refers to.


----------



## rgp (Nov 9, 2021)

Chris P Bacon said:


> Yes, for some reason, the screenshots I posted now won’t display for some reason. But here is a video that will direct you where those screenshots would have. I’m guessing that you’re using Widows 10, as that’s what this video refers to.



 I believe I found the solution in 'settings' and uninstalled them there. It appears to be gone.

 I also removed that damn McAfee 

 Thank you so much for your help!


----------



## fmdog44 (Nov 28, 2021)

rgp said:


> I believe I found the solution in 'settings' and uninstalled them there. It appears to be gone.
> 
> I also removed that damn McAfee
> 
> Thank you so much for your help!


McAfee is a ripoff


----------

